

Subject: We didn't think thermostats matter either - kfalter
http://kelseyfalter.posterous.com/

======
BryanB55
"It's something that will go unnoticed by 99% of people. But the few who
notice our attention to detail will evangelize it. They will shout their
discovery. If I saw one of those gorgeous thermostats, I'd sure as hell tell
someone -- about a THERMOSTAT."

When I saw this earlier today I thought the exact same thing and in fact I
shared it with a few people because I was so impressed with the design and
experience they created. It's just a thermostat but it looks so different and
it comes with a screw driver to install it, peel off labels to label the wires
when you install it and it even has a built-in level to make sure it is
installed level. What an amazing design. To top it all off I really love the
business model, not only are they helping their customers save money on their
electric bill but they are helping a greater cause by saving the environment.
I've become a huge fan of this product in just a few hours. Very well done.

~~~
kfalter
Totally agree. It is a great example of design. Design today is thrown around
as something that looks almost Ikea-esque. But in actuality design is the user
experience. Design is being thoughtful about the full process associated with
a product. They thought of everything.

